
Codesigning? - razodactyl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwuk0E-tfeg
======
razodactyl
Haven't coded against WinAPI for the last 5-10 years, come back to this.

Why is codesigning so painful...

------
raxxorrax
First comment describing it as a racket is fairly accurate.

